# P144E code?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’ll take a guess that it’s your EGR preparing for failure. 

It’s happened to few people - and when it goes the car won’t start. 

What’s your odometer reading?

Also, I hope Sutliff sold you a decent warranty, i.e. GMPP.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

It has just under 40K on it. The guy at the dealer told me it means DPF control at limit stage 2 low temp.
So far the warranty has been pretty good. Haven't had any problems with the dealer taking care of stuff. So far its been in at least 4 times for emission issues. 

I'm starting to get a little discouraged with the car though. I especially didn't like the countdown of death when they had to replace the DEF reservoir. I'm a little worried about having a bunch of issues after the extended warranty runs out. We are considering trading our other car in on a diesel Equinox in a couple years. I'm starting to rethink that now.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You’ve got nothing to worry about as long as you are covered by a GM warranty.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, that didn't go well. The dealer checked it and even though the light was still on, and the code was in the system, they said the problem wasn't there anymore. So, since they weren't able to condemn a part, they said it wasn't covered under warranty, so they charged me a diagnostic fee of $125. They said everything passed but one of the EGT sensors was marginal but passed.

Now, I'm not a happy camper because I could have cleared the code myself for free. But If it was something serious, I didn't want to be stranded along the road on my trip. In my opinion, what happened was not my fault or anything I did wrong. So my thinking is that even though the problem went away, the light stayed on (I didn't want to wait for 15 cycles because of going on a trip) the computer saw a problem, therefore, it needed to be checked by the dealer. So that diagnostic should be covered under my extended warranty. I think I'm going to try contacting GM customer service.


----------

